# Quick trigger finger



## kamo (Jan 26, 2009)

So this is a forum right? Not a blog, or a simple website. The purpose of a forum should be discussions, right? Maybe you guys could also agree with the fact that we all are here to socialize with others and talk about our hobby. I understand that a forum needs to be moderated. But what I don't understand is how moderation here works.
So, we had this thread about the Hajime no Ippo translation and in this thread we had discussion about it. Sure maybe in the 13 pages long thread were some not so nice postings but overall it was ok. It was closed. Ok, no problem. Your forum, your rules. Now I made a new thread. My hope was that we could get a new discussion started and we could have a place to report bugs. It was closed and Raven Darkheart told me that this thread was useless and I should use The NEW Index of Translations! instead. 
Really? Should I really use this thread for a specific game? I mean, the purpose of this is obviously not the Hajime no Ippo open discussion/bug report. I've asked the mod about this but he didn't bother to answer me. Fine, I really just want to know wheres the line here.


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

May I ask one thing?

Did the author of the translation ask for bug reports?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 26, 2009)

kamo said:
			
		

> So this is a forum right? Not a blog, or a simple website. The purpose of a forum should be discussions, right? Maybe you guys could also agree with the fact that we all are here to socialize with others and talk about our hobby. I understand that a forum needs to be moderated. But what I don't understand is how moderation here works.
> So, we had this thread about the Hajime no Ippo translation and in this thread we had discussion about it. Sure maybe in the 13 pages long thread were some not so nice postings but overall it was ok. It was closed. Ok, no problem. Your forum, your rules. Now I made a new thread. My hope was that we could get a new discussion started and we could have a place to report bugs. It was closed and Raven Darkheart told me that this thread was useless and I should use The NEW Index of Translations! instead.
> Really? Should I really use this thread for a specific game? I mean, the purpose of this is obviously not the Hajime no Ippo open discussion/bug report. I've asked the mod about this but he didn't bother to answer me. Fine, I really just want to know wheres the line here.


if you had paid attention to noitora's last post he said all updates would be posted in the 1st post of the official thread.
if u had issues with it you dont need to open a thread, just pm him


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 26, 2009)

This is how the moderating here works.

1: Thread gets closed for whatever reason.

2: Someone makes the exact same thread.

3: Exact same thread gets closed.

See how that works?


----------



## kamo (Jan 26, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> May I ask one thing?
> 
> Did the author of the translation ask for bug reports?



Why shouldn't he want them? And to give you a answer, some guys did bug reports in the old thread and he appreciated them.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 26, 2009)

someone close this already


----------



## kamo (Jan 26, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> someone close this already



Wow


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 26, 2009)

kamo said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noitora asked for the thread to be closed, obviously he didnt want to discuss the project any longer. If he wants to discuss it again he can ask for the thread to be re-opened. You dont need to open threads for him, hes perfectly capable of doing that himself, and he can ask for bug reports or whatever if he wants them.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 26, 2009)

thx ping but i can handle this guy on my own since its obvious he cant read well


----------



## kamo (Jan 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Noitora asked for the thread to be closed, obviously he didnt want to discuss the project any longer. If he wants to discuss it again he can ask for the thread to be re-opened. You dont need to open threads for him, hes perfectly capable of doing that himself, and he can ask for bug reports or whatever if he wants them.



Yes, I know but you realize that Noitora wasn't the only guy who translated it. But it really doesn't matter, I just want to know if it's ok to use a completely different thread for discussions about a specific game.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 26, 2009)

just let it go. at this point noitora is ironing out the bugs i already brought to his attention


----------



## OSW (Jan 26, 2009)

We respect any OP's decision to close their own thread.
Obviously at the moment Noitora is satisfied with it being that way.

I don't believe you have any other examples of us closing threads too quickly, so it's a bit much to call us trigger happy eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you have any comments or help that he might appreciate then i'm sure he'd be happy for you to pm him.

Essentially, we don't need another topic about that specific translation (there is no point unless it's a new or fork translation), however if you do wish to open a new topic to discuss the said game (not the translation) you are of course perfectly free to do so.

I hope you understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Always happy to listen and we appreciate your queries etc, because no-one is perfect, we do sometimes make mistakes/ cause problems.


----------



## kamo (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, thank you, actually this is exactly the nice reply I hoped to get from the beginning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And sorry for the "trigger happy" remark.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 28, 2009)

Topic closed as the question was answered and leaving it open only invites disaster.


----------

